# Sukisha Bujinkan Dojo



## cashwo (Oct 26, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this place or it's instructors?  It's rather close (2 hours at least) and was I am curious about it.  I've been researching all of the schools in my area so I can start training again (not much to choose from) and I haven't been able to find too much about them on the web, so any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Enson (Oct 26, 2004)

cashwo,
welcome to martial talk. have fun posting. 
peace
-mt moderator-


----------



## cashwo (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome!!!! I've read most of the post in the forum and I've done quite a bit of search as well and I know things can get a little hot in here.

    

I'm just looking for some info so I can make an informed desicion on where I should start training locally.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm curious about the Sukisha as well, but only because I have found information for/about them on the web, but all of it looks like ripped-off transcripts of Hatsumi videos.

I don't know if they are affiliated with Bujinkan or Genbukan or what.

On their website, http://www.sukisha.com/ there is credit given to Takamatsu, Hatsumi, Tanemura, Manaka, and Paul Richardson. 

I just don't know how authentic it is as far as 'kan-affiliation and all that.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 26, 2004)

I noticed that I forgot to post the link to the local place, http://www.trinitekweb.com/wvsukisha

This is the info on the site:

Thomas Stowers is the Founder and Chief Instructor at the *Sukisha Bujinkan Dojo*. Mr. Stowers has devoted nearly three decades to the study of martial science. A personal student of Shidoshi Stephen K. Hayes, Black Belt Hall of Fame Instructor, for twelve years. Mr Stowers is currently under the direction of Shidoshi Bud Malmstrom of Tucker, Georgia. He is a Certified West Virginia Law Enforcement Instructor and West Virginia Division of Corrections Instructor, working with officers throughout the state. Mr. Stowers is a Certified Black Belt Instructor and a member of the prestigious Shidoshi-Kai Instructors Guild headed by Grandmaster Masaaki Hatsumi of Noda City, Japan.

On August 9th,2003 Mr. Stowers was inducted into the United States Martial Arts Hall Of Fame for his work with Law Enforcement in West Virginia.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, so there is likely no connection between http://www.trinitekweb.com/wvsukisha - which appears to be based in West Virginia, and http://www.sukisha.com/ - which appears to be based in New Zealand.

Just a case of two dojo having the same name I suppose - one is Bujinkan, the other is unknown or unaffiliated.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 27, 2004)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Just a case of two dojo having the same name I suppose - one is Bujinkan, the other is unknown or unaffiliated.


That is what I was guessing but wanted to make sure if others felt the same way.  THANKS!!!


----------



## Nick F. (May 4, 2019)

cashwo said:


> Has anyone heard of this place or it's instructors?  It's rather close (2 hours at least) and was I am curious about it.  I've been researching all of the schools in my area so I can start training again (not much to choose from) and I haven't been able to find too much about them on the web, so any info would be helpful. Thanks.



Hi, I know that this is an older post by you, however I believe in the TRUTH, I would simply ask you to Google; "Thomas Stowers Fairmont, WV" . He is my wife's, uncle who started his training in Japan, he has trained thousands of Bureau of Diplomatic Security, FBI, ATF, WV State Troopers, & local law enforcement personnel in the region. 

He recently was awarded his 10th degree Black Belt in Ninjitsu. Likewise, has been inducted into the Marshall Arts Hall of Fame. I just wanted to clear things up, as a man who has spent the better part of 29 years of his life, dedicated to the Arts, fighting off throat cancer, and while doing so, earning his 10th degree, deserves to at the very least be recognized as the selfless professional he is, especially to anyone else who may happen to see this post, as I did, pick which ever link you like in Google, and I assure you you will see his accomplishments, actually if he knew I was responding to this post he would be upset, as he does not care to boast of any accomplishments, thank you for allowing me to clear the air on this subject, regardless of how many years ago it was posted. Godspeed


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 4, 2019)

Nick F. said:


> Hi, I know that this is an older post by you, however I believe in the TRUTH, I would simply ask you to Google; "Thomas Stowers Fairmont, WV" . He is my wife's, uncle who started his training in Japan, he has trained thousands of Bureau of Diplomatic Security, FBI, ATF, WV State Troopers, & local law enforcement personnel in the region.
> 
> He recently was awarded his 10th degree Black Belt in Ninjitsu. Likewise, has been inducted into the Marshall Arts Hall of Fame. I just wanted to clear things up, as a man who has spent the better part of 29 years of his life, dedicated to the Arts, fighting off throat cancer, and while doing so, earning his 10th degree, deserves to at the very least be recognized as the selfless professional he is, especially to anyone else who may happen to see this post, as I did, pick which ever link you like in Google, and I assure you you will see his accomplishments, actually if he knew I was responding to this post he would be upset, as he does not care to boast of any accomplishments, thank you for allowing me to clear the air on this subject, regardless of how many years ago it was posted. Godspeed


It sounds like you're more interested in promotion. Nothing wrong with that - just pointing out that the OP didn't say anything that needed "TRUTH" with such vehemence.

In any case, welcome to MT. Come talk on some of the threads that are less than 14 years old. You'll find actual active members there!


----------

